# Minimum stem to steerer contact ?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

My 585 is currently set up with 25mm of spacers below the stem and 2mm on top. I am thinking of trying 30mm of spacers below (none on top) to slightly raise my position without flipping the stem.

The 5mm increase will result in less than 100% clamping area for the stem, with about 3-4mm from the top of stem to top of steerer. I know Look recommends a spacer on top of the headset for full contact of the steerer and stem. Most manufacturers seem to recommend a 2mm gap without any spacers on top. Will I be OK with a little more (3-4mm)?

Stem is a Ritchey WCS V3 with a clamp height of 40mm, if that matters.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

The old rule of thumb was to have the steer tube above or = to the top clamp bolt on the stem. That was for steel and aluminium steer tubes. Carbon steer tubes don't give you as much margine for error as metal ones. I think the reason they want the the spacer on top is to not allow the top of the stem to gouge-crush the end of the carbon steer tube. I would either flip the stem or get a different stem.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

As long as you don't get carried away when you tighten the top bolt on the stem clamp, you won't have a problem. LOOK undoubtedly recommends that the steering tube extend above the top of the stem to protect themselves from dummies who overtighten their stems.

Flipping the stem isn't a bad idea either. Assuming that the stem is an 84 degree, it will raise the bars about 2cm. Neither setup looks great, but there aren't a whole lot of other choices, unless you can find a 90 degree stem that you like.


----------

